# Im drawing YOUR bettas!



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello  Here I will post all my drawing ive done of other people's bettas, and provide them with a .JPEG file that they may do whatever they please with 

(except sell.. please dont be mean







) 

If you want your betta drawn just post a picture of it! Until then Ill be looking around for bettas


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello!! I was wondering if you could draw a picture of our Elephant Ear! If you could that would be awesome! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## RainbowBettaGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

*My CT Female Aurora*

This is Aurora. She's very friendly and sweet. She has no aggression but make up for it with curiosity.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Drawing of ricepattyfish5's elephant eat male. I HOPE YOU LOVE IT! I did add the sparkle in the eye to make it look cute... wasn't there originally 

with labels:


without labels:


let me know which one you want emailed to you, and message me your email


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Could you do Barbara please?


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh.... My goodness.... I showed my fiance Michael and he said "aw that looks like one of our bettas" I said it is our betta. And he just stared in complete awe. You do FANTASTIC work!!! WE ADORE IT!!! We were actually wondering if you could do Iggy (VT) and Fishy (HM) GORGEOUS work


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you do my unnamed boy?


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

RainbowBettaGuy said:


> This is Aurora. She's very friendly and sweet. She has no aggression but make up for it with curiosity.


Here ya go! This is my favorite one by far! I really played around with the colored to give it more of a realistic look. And not more cartoony. Hope you like RainbowBettaGuy!


----------



## RainbowBettaGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank You So Much!!! I love it!!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> Oh.... My goodness.... I showed my fiance Michael and he said "aw that looks like one of our bettas" I said it is our betta. And he just stared in complete awe. You do FANTASTIC work!!! WE ADORE IT!!! We were actually wondering if you could do Iggy (VT) and Fishy (HM) GORGEOUS work


Actually if you could do this pose, but with the colors from the other pictures that would be great!! Iggy is the worst to try and get a good picture of lol!!!


----------



## nicolejayne (Jan 20, 2014)

Can you do one of my boy Cuddles? It'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RainbowBettaGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> Actually if you could do this pose, but with the colors from the other pictures that would be great!! Iggy is the worst to try and get a good picture of lol!!!


Is that a panda figure in your tank? Where did you get that? I love pandas.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

RainbowBettaGuy said:


> Is that a panda figure in your tank? Where did you get that? I love pandas.


lol yes it is. I do too!! It was a boy and girl glass panda that came in a pack from Peir One Imports. The girl has a big flower on her head lol. They had a lot of them in the clearance section but it was a while ago so I'm not sure if they would still have them where I am, but they might somewhere else. All else fails, you can always try online!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Your art is beautiful <3
could you do Milo and Igneel?

Milo:








(he's a bit more blue than the camera gives him credit for)

Igneel:


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

I would LOVE one whenever you get the chance. :-D This is Chippewa, he tends to be more photogenic, so I'll give you photos of him rather than Buzz:lol:


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

I love your art, great work! 
If you have time I would love one of Mortie 
















These are two of my favorite photos of him  wasn't sure which one would work better.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Could you make one of Ash because that would be so awesome


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe Confetti? :3









I'm sorry, I can't seem to make the picture any smaller. :c


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm going in order of the pictures I get! I will try to do one every week! Meaning the next person should get their picture sometime this week. I may be able todo a little more as well,


----------



## Carlieflowers (Jan 20, 2014)

wow so cute!


----------



## iFish22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Those are so pretty!







May I please have one?


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

*Betta drawing*



Ashthemutt said:


> Hello  Here I will post all my drawing ive done of other people's bettas, and provide them with a .JPEG file that they may do whatever they please with
> 
> (except sell.. please dont be mean
> 
> ...


 
Hi I would love a pic of my fishy Charlie, Ill post the pic after my phone charges !


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Ashthemutt said:


> Hello  Here I will post all my drawing ive done of other people's bettas, and provide them with a .JPEG file that they may do whatever they please with
> 
> (except sell.. please dont be mean
> 
> ...


 
Hi Heres Charlie, thanks & hope I can get a pic of him! He is a purple/red VT male ^_^


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

If you are still accepting requests, would you mind doing Gray?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

are you able to do my fish Kai? He is my avatar.


----------

